

PHP 5.5.1 Release Announcement - canadev
http://www.php.net/releases/5_5_1.php

======
canadev
Here's the changelist:

[http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.5.1](http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.5.1)

And here's a security fix regarding heap corruption in XML parsing:
[https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=65236](https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=65236)

